# Umum > Komentar dan Saran >  Saran dari Nubi untuk Forum Koi-s

## Smoker

Perkenankan saya untuk memberikan beberapa saran untuk forum tercinta ini. 
Apabila ada kata2 yang salah mohon dimaafkan, namanya juga nubi

1. Kategori Forum English Folder dihilangkan saja
Menurut data dari Alexa, dari jumlah traffic forum koi-s rata2 di akses 100% dari Indonesia, dengan begitu tentu saja boleh diartikan bahwa yang akses juga adalah WNI yang juga bisa berbahasa Indonesia. Dengan topik yang rata2 sama, Forum English Folder, kurang ada manfaatnya. Kecuali mungkin... untuk latihan berbahasa inggris, tapi apakah perlu. 
Rasanya mubazir, ada baiknya sebisanya menghindari usernya melakukan scroll untuk bagian yang tidak perlu. Topik2 yang ada di English Folder juga hampir sama saja, hanya merupakan terjemahan dari Forum dan subforum diatasnya. 
Forum2 dan subforum yang topiknya mubazir dan sepi juga kesannya kuranglah baik untuk keseluruhan forum. Mohon maaf bila ada salah kata. 

2. Ada Fungsi BB Code, seperti basic, font, size, quote, spoiler, list, img dll waktu buat thread atau post, untuk mempermudah user berekspresi dalam tulisannya, menambah kreativitas dan daya tarik komentar atau postingan.

3. Bila mungkin, scroll untuk melihat2 forum dipersingkat, bisa dengan mengubah susunan. 
Misalnya, hanya contoh : 
- Latest Post dll yang dibagian paling atas forum saat ini di letakkan di home
- Kategori Forum Umum menjadi isinya Peraturan Forum, Pengumuman, Organisasi & Keanggotaan dan Komentar & Saran (atau nama Kategori Forum Umum diganti dengan yang lebih sesuai dan bisa mencakup forum2 tersebut), di letakkan di paling bawah. kemudian Forum AD/ART karena hanya berisi pernyataan dan juga tidak dikomen, tidak perlu dilist diforum dan dibuat sebuah banner yg menuju page baru.  

Menurut saya Perkenalan tidak perlu menghabiskan space sebuah forum, yang ingin memperkenalkan diri menurut saya cukup sebuah thread sticky di Forum Ngobrol & Ucapan.  

Ini hanyalah contoh, inti maksud saya adalah forum2 yang memang tidak butuh rutin diakses (berisi peraturan2, pengumuman2, sebaiknya diletakkan di page baru ataupun disebelah bawah forum)

Sehingga begitu user forum masuk ke forum, barisan paling atas dan scroll kebawah, sudah langsung berisi forum2 yang memang aktif, yaitu tempat komunitas sharing, bertanya dan berbagi sesuai topik forum.

Menurut hemat saya yang nubi ini, untuk jangka panjang Forum kelihatannya akan lebih bergairah, dan secara psikologis juga akan menambah minat user untuk ikutan nimbrung. Hilangkan kesan "cold" diforum ini.  

Demikian saran singkat saya untuk sementara ini, mohon dimaafkan dan diabaikan bila ada salah dan bila ada kata yang salah.

----------


## GenKoi

Ide yang bagusss

----------


## Glenardo

mari kita pikirkan bersama...

----------


## luki

Terima kasih Om Wahyu atas saran dan masukan nya......

untuk no :

1. memang english folder ini baru di buat pada saat migrasi forum ini pada bulan mei - juni tahun lalu......
    English folder ini sengaja di buat karena ada permintaan dari teman teman overseas ( breeder dan hobbies ) yang mau berbagi pengalaman nya 
   tetapi terkendala dengan bahasa......karena itulah english folder ini di buat.........

2. BB code sudah ada di kanan bawah Om......




untuk poin poin yang lain nya.......akan kita diskusikan jalan keluar terbaik nya..........

silahkan teman teman yang lain kalo ada masukan positif lain nya.......

----------


## Admin

*Spoiler* for _BBCode - Spoiler_: Show



Ini BB Code untuk spoiler, mohon cek http://www.koi-s.org/misc.php?do=bbcode untuk fitur BB Code lainnya, thanks

----------


## Smoker

om luki, om admin, maksud saya fungsi bbcode diforum memang sudah on, tapi masih harus diketik/dimasukkan secara manual pada saat posting thread. Apa bisa dibuatkan buttonnya di sehingga user2 bisa lebih fasih menggunakannya. Sehingga user bisa lebih _aware_ dengan fungsi tsb. 
button2 tersebut ada di quick reply, tetapi tidak ada di posting thread. 

contoh

*Spoiler* Show








sudah ada sebagian diquick reply

*Spoiler* Show








mohon maaf bila sudah merepotkan.

----------


## Smoker

Om luki, 

Tentang forum English Folder, maaf kalo saya tidak mengetahui sejarah dimunculkannya, saya memberikan saran sepatah dua kata karena melihat aktivitas user koi-s diforum yang rata2 100% berasal dari Indonesia, dan sebagian besar yang masih ada posting sekali dua kali di Forum English Folder juga berasal dari Indonesia, saya pribadi jadi merasa agak mubazir. Tapi memang saya tidak tahu ada sejarahnya.

Dan bilapun memang ingin melakukan posting dalam bahasa Inggris, seperti Yamakoshi juga bisa melakukannya di Forum Koi Dealer & Breeder seperti biasa, dan yang komen juga otomatis pada pake inggris. 

Dengan begitu, jika ada teman dari luar yang misalnya ingin memposting Apresiasi Koi, _kan_ juga bisa dipost di Forum Apresiasi Koi (paling nama forumnya di Englishkan atau ada Englishnya), kalo memang posternya pake bahasa Inggris, dengan melihat judul dan isi thread saja, yang komen juga pasti otomatis dalam bahasa Inggris.

Saya nubi sehingga tidak tahu sejarah dimunculkannya, mohon maaf bila saya lancang dan sudah merepotkan, hanya mencoba memberikan saran dari pendapat pribadi, padahal saya kurang paham dan lebih banyak salahnya. 
Kalo memang dibutuhkan, mohon dimaklumin dan diabaikan saja nubi yang pengen ngomong ini. ^^

----------


## Smoker

1 lagi apa mungkin dimunculkan fungsi edit post sehingga poster bisa mengedit posting yang baru saja di post, kalo memang ada pertimbangan tertentu sehingga tidak dimunculkan, boleh dibuat terbatas saja, misalnya bisa edit post hanya 5 menit setelah postingan. 
Kadang2 yang ngepost lagi ngantuk, habis post tiba2 ada yang kelupaan dikit harus posting baru lagi. Itu saja lagi, mmg nubi kurang kerjaan seperti saya yang merepotkan hal2 kecil yg ga perlu ini. Kalo memang ada pertimbangan tertentu, mohon maaf sudah merepotkan

----------


## GenKoi

> Terima kasih Om Wahyu atas saran dan masukan nya......
> 
> untuk no :
> 
> 1. memang english folder ini baru di buat pada saat migrasi forum ini pada bulan mei - juni tahun lalu......
>     English folder ini sengaja di buat karena ada permintaan dari teman teman overseas ( breeder dan hobbies ) yang mau berbagi pengalaman nya 
>    tetapi terkendala dengan bahasa......karena itulah english folder ini di buat.........
> 
> 2. BB code sudah ada di kanan bawah Om......
> ...


Kalau saya sendiri melihatnya ada yang terlalu berlebihan terutama yang bhs inggris, tetapi ada juga yang kurang atau terlaulu dipadatkan sehingga digabung. Kalau boleh kasih masukan  (semoga positip) ada tambahan yang baru seperti pemijahan koi, perkembangan koi, kualitas air (nggak digabung) , Kolam ku, Pond Visit , Pengobatan (pisah dengan penyakit) dsbnya

----------


## shreddymaster

nubi nambahin juga nih :

1. fasilitas editing postingan
2. fasilitas review postingan sebelum di posting

terima kasih

----------


## Smoker

> Kalau saya sendiri melihatnya ada yang terlalu berlebihan terutama yang bhs inggris, tetapi ada juga yang kurang atau terlaulu dipadatkan sehingga digabung. Kalau boleh kasih masukan  (semoga positip) ada tambahan yang baru seperti pemijahan koi, perkembangan koi, kualitas air (nggak digabung) , Kolam ku, Pond Visit , Pengobatan (pisah dengan penyakit) dsbnya


Setuju dengan om GenKoi, itulah maksud saya, dengan menghapus yang mubazir, menggabungkan yang ga butuh ruang sendiri, mengubah susunan dengan menurunkan atau ke page baru yang tidak rutin, akan memberikan ruang baru untuk kemungkinan memperlebar forum yang sudah ada sebenarnya bisa berdiri sendiri, membuat forum2 baru yang "panas" dan bisa berdiri sendiri, dan lain2.

----------


## bolukukus

Kalau yg membuat saya bingung nih, sekarang bagaimana caranya buat insert smileys atau emoticons yah? Dulu kan ada, kalau sekarang saya gak tau gimana, apa musti manual dgn : dan ) misalnya? Sori nih, benar benar gaptek, hehe

----------


## mobyj

buat admin kok acc saya bisa ke delete ya, jadi harus bikin lagi, apa ada roleback forum???

----------


## showa

semua masukkan pasti akan menjadi bahan pertimbangan kita semua utk membuat menjadi lebih baik, kita bersukur ada om om yg tdk bosan bosan memberikan tanggapan atas hasil yg sudah kita nikmati bersama ini...................semua itu ada berkat kita semua...........mari dgn sabar dan teliti kita openi.

----------


## beryl

> om luki, om admin, maksud saya fungsi bbcode diforum memang sudah on, tapi masih harus diketik/dimasukkan secara manual pada saat posting thread. Apa bisa dibuatkan buttonnya di sehingga user2 bisa lebih fasih menggunakannya. Sehingga user bisa lebih _aware_ dengan fungsi tsb. 
> button2 tersebut ada di quick reply, tetapi tidak ada di posting thread. 
> 
> mohon maaf bila sudah merepotkan.


Halo Om Smoker,

Sarannya bagus sekali om, untuk bisa melihat icon2 yg komplet, pada form "Quick reply", om Smoker bisa klik "Go Advanced".
Di situ mungkin icon2 yg dimaksud om yah? 
Kalo ternyata belum komplet juga icon2 nya, bisa di setting dgn cara :

Klik "Settings". Lokasinya ada di pojok kanan atas, berada di antara "My Profile" dan "Log Out".Cari "My Account" pd kolom sebelah kiri, kemudian klik link "General Settings" pd kolom di bawahnya.Scroll down, cari "Miscellaneous Options". Pada pilihan di bawahnya "Message Editor Interface:", pilih "Enhanced Interface - Full WYSIWYG Editing".Terakhir klik tombol "Save Changes" di pojok kanan bawah.Coba lagi pada forum "Reply" --> "Go Advanced
Smoga berhasil.. ::  :: 



> 1 lagi apa mungkin dimunculkan fungsi edit post sehingga poster bisa  mengedit posting yang baru saja di post, kalo memang ada pertimbangan  tertentu sehingga tidak dimunculkan, boleh dibuat terbatas saja,  misalnya bisa edit post hanya 5 menit setelah postingan. 
> Kadang2 yang ngepost lagi ngantuk, habis post tiba2 ada yang kelupaan  dikit harus posting baru lagi. Itu saja lagi, mmg nubi kurang kerjaan  seperti saya yang merepotkan hal2 kecil yg ga perlu ini. Kalo memang ada  pertimbangan tertentu, mohon maaf sudah merepotkan


Sipp.. Saran yg bagus jg dan sangat manusiawi.. Sudah di re-config, silahkan dicoba, hanya 5 menit.. Hehe..

Terima kasih atas smua saran2nya, semoga membantu.

Salam,

----------


## beryl

> nubi nambahin juga nih :
> 
> 1. fasilitas editing postingan


Sudah om, dgn segala pertimbangannya, hanya diperbolehkan maksimal 5 menit setelah posting.



> 2. fasilitas review postingan sebelum di posting


Ada di menu "Go Advanced" reply om, monggo silahkan di coba..

Salam,

----------


## beryl

> buat admin kok acc saya bisa ke delete ya, jadi harus bikin lagi, apa ada roleback forum???


Acc, maksudnya account om?
Bisa open new thread aja om?
Soalnya udh OOT (out of topic), thanks.

Salam,

----------


## klbid

> buat admin kok acc saya bisa ke delete ya, jadi harus bikin lagi, apa ada roleback forum???


benar, beberapa waktu yg lalu ada pemindahan server. 
beberapa saat yg lalu ada perbaikan dan perubahan dalam forum.

----------

